# Casting Plugs



## pendog66 (Feb 24, 2011)

Im getting all of my gear together for my move to Destin and i was wondering what everyone uses for casting gotcha plugs and other lures. I had a blast catching Spanish a couple years ago and was wondering if it would be possible to cast gotcha's with a abu 6000 or 5500's? I have plenty of spin reels but i prefer baitcasters.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

pendog66 said:


> Im getting all of my gear together for my move to Destin and i was wondering what everyone uses for casting gotcha plugs and other lures. I had a blast catching Spanish a couple years ago and was wondering if it would be possible to cast gotcha's with a abu 6000 or 5500's? I have plenty of spin reels but i prefer baitcasters.


I always use a baitcaster for spanish and small bonito. I prefer them, too. 
It's big time fun regardless of what you use!


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Hard to beat a spinner when doing the Florida whip for Spanish but it can be done .

Now when casting topwaters - that's a whole 'nother story .


----------



## pendog66 (Feb 24, 2011)

Baitcaster said:


> Hard to beat a spinner when doing the Florida whip for Spanish but it can be done .
> 
> Now when casting topwaters - that's a whole 'nother story .


what kind of rod would you suggest for a spin reel?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

pendog66 said:


> what kind of rod would you suggest for a spin reel?


6'6" MH graphite with fast tip. Yes you can throw gotchas with a baitcaster.


----------



## pendog66 (Feb 24, 2011)

lobsterman said:


> 6'6" MH graphite with fast tip. Yes you can throw gotchas with a baitcaster.


thanks for the reply. I use to be a big time bass fisherman but switch over to big cats. Its like i forgot what smaller rods are lol:thumbup:


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

pendog66 said:


> what kind of rod would you suggest for a spin reel?


Me personally , I like a rod with a slightly "soft" tip . Too stiff and the gotcha will just come flying out of the water . Try a couple of different actions to see which you're the most proficient at .


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I agree with baitcaster here. I'm too much of a skurdy cat to just gotchas on a fast action rod. they just turn into face seeking missles.


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

It depends on how high you are too. Off Sikes last summer I had to have a lot more spring in the tip or I was going to put my eye out but at water level you can get away with a stiffer tip.


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

i prefer a baitcaster, but with braided line. i can out cast a spinning reel anyday, but thats with a smooth reel 8 bearing, abu work fine but not quite as smooth. you'll get more distance w/ the braid i promise you, and it matters if you fishing from the shore. i prefer a med heavy 6'6 25lb rod and i like a fast retrieve reel i reel gotcha as fast as i can while giving a constant twitch


----------

